# فيديو عن الاستخلاص المعزز للنفط



## رشيد الخولي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أقدم إليكم مقطع فيديو عن الاستخلاص المعزز لنفط أرجوا أن ينال إعجابكم


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مقطع ممتاز


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود صويص1 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

